# 09 SI vs 01 TT225, Take 2



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

EDIT: car was on stock tune, APR was on its lockout feature

09 SI - all stock except springs 

TT225 - apr stage 1, TIP, TFSI coils, .028 plugs, car is completely dynamatted, foam matted, no spare or rear ballast, no back seat, still stock weight. 


During this race i was no way playing super aggressive, or staying in low gears, i kept the power between 4 - 5.8k

1. From a dig i get a good lenghths in front but around 50+ he has caught up

2. on the Highway exit he passed me up immideately and stayed almost 2 car lengths ahead.

3. did a 40mph roll starting in 3rd, he pulled away after 50mph


So there you have it, SI can take stage 1 TT no problems. Im a bit dissapointed, but his parents bought him the brand new SI so at least i dont feel too bad.

HOW CAN I GET TOP END ON MY TT??????? full supertech AEB head on KO4??????


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm putting in my nomination for cable kid part 2


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Relentless manifold, relentless DP. Then get your stage II tune.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

you still suck, or the si has nitrous and they are messing with you.

PS, stop street racing you dumb son of a bitch


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm putting in my nomination for cable kid part 2


At first I was like this x2



mbaron said:


> you still suck, or the si has nitrous and they are messing with you.
> 
> PS, stop street racing you dumb son of a bitch


THEN I was like this


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

5.8K? :banghead: For these silly roll races, start at whatever gear you need to be close to 2750-3K rpms for the speed you'll start at, and shift at 6500 rpms. You are a HORRIBLE driver if you keep losing to this Civic. This "non aggressive" racing technique of yours is clearly not working out for you.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

All of you make me laugh, SI are not the fastest, but they do give gtis and TTs and whatever you want a run for there money. They are 300 lbs ligher and have a race preferred top end power.

TT is heavy and but has low end. no matter what the TT will get walked 

i didnt shift super aggresive, and i didnt run high rpms because my last time i heat soaked my SMICs and was barely hangin with him. In my last run with him (when i tried hard) he would walk on me slowly. 

Heres videos to show what the race looked like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn1ELTvnqrA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz385DWFaMw&feature=related

here is even a s3 supposably stage 2 w/ downpipe running neck with a SI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4EULXHWJjE


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jedge1.8t said:


> All of you make me laugh, SI are not the fastest, but they do give gtis and TTs and whatever you want a run for there money. They are 300 lbs ligher and have a race preferred top end power.


Stopped reading when I read race preferred top end power. I guarantee I could drive your car and beat said Civic. Since that won't happen, enjoy getting beat by slower cars.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like a thread where "mom" needs to be involved again. 

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

This entire thread is bullsh|t. Take the racing to the track like a responsible adult. Stop perpetuating the stereotype. And yeah, you lost me when you used civic and race in the same sentence.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> All of you make me laugh


Right back at you with that one bud.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

First off, my 180t with Uni Stage 1+ (225hp) can almost keep up with a '97 NSX (273hp).



That being said, the Civic is supposed to have 197hp STOCK.
http://www.edmunds.com/honda/civic/2009/features-specs.html?sub=coupe&ps=used&style=101061070l

Your TT had 225hp STOCK. You have APR Stage 1 which should be netting 263hp.



First question: do you have a boost gauge? If you dont, *GET ONE*.
Second question: have you seen his engine bay?

The Civic has 197hp and IS BEATING YOU. There really isn't too much talent needed to put the pedal down and drive in a straight line. He either has modded his car and you dont know about it, or you have a boost leak and have no idea that you do.. or you live in BIZARRO WORLD where Civics have always been faster than higher horsepower cars.


Boost gauge; get one and use it. Civic; check the engine bay for mods and take down the *PERSONAL* fail videos.:facepalm:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

09 Civic SI has 200hp and about 14.5 lbs per hp, the 225 has nearly the same 14.5 lbs per HP.
with the tune, if anyone cared to read, i said from a dig my low end would pull on him, but i believe at 50 he sits behind me, 75 he passes. 85 he is a car ahead

freeway he has a 5.6k - 9k v tech powerband. a transmission thats still sporty in 5 & 6

My powerband is 3k to 4.5k(spiked 20 psi), on freeway im usually above that , and have a sluggish 5 & 6

I have vag, it says im spiking at about 20 - 21 psi and softning out to 17psi.
Issues i do know are a 27% leak on the #2 cylinder.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry man, but at 6.5k rpms he only has 137tq. Your 263hp and 267tq doesnt drop very much at all before 6.5k rpms, so again, there is either something wrong with your car that you're currently unaware of, OR his SI is not stock.

TTs are not meant for drag racing, but with the hp you have you shouldn't be losing to a car like that.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

you should be able to beat stock civics. but i would advise race him in a track and see what happens, cuz thats mostly driver, TT isnt a straight line car anyways


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

full Tuned SI 250hp/2800lb=11.2lbs per hp 
audi 225 tt stg1 263hp/3200lb=12.3
audi 225 tt stg2 285hp/3200lbs=11.2lbs per hp

now to put it in all on the table to get 250 out of the SI engine he would have to do major engine work "pistons for one." and if you put rods and a BT on a tt your looking at over 400hp daily. but if you look at a stock si vs stock 225

2 year old :SI 197hp/2800=14.2 lbs per hp
11 year old :225tt 225hp/3200=14.2 lbs per hp

and if you add driver weight the tt starts to take the lead by 0.1

so with a stg 1 you should be walking all over him @ 12.3lbs per hp

i would also like to point out the TT can lose more weight hen the SI i lost nearly 900lbs from just my interior in my race car. the TT weighs more because it was built better. some of the interior parts are cast aluminum and veary large. like the botom of the dash.

to sum it up your eather driving a 180fwd tt or its broken and in need of repair. 

you might want to get your car dynoed


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

are you sure you have a 225? AT THE DRAG STRIP i raced a RSX 200hp stock in my daily STOCK 180Q TT sitting on 19"rims and did the same as the video.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL sorry guys, i forgot i had my lock out on my APR tune.

I just got done dynamatting and sound proofing the whole entire car, it was unhooked from a battery for a month. The day i got it started i raced it and forgot to put it on 91 tune. I honestly just didnt remember to turn on the tune and with that I also forgot how my car performed since it was non-op for a month.

switched on today and feel alot more confident haha 

Yes i feel like an idiot, but Ill give it another try in the near future

this race was STOCK TT225 vs CIVIC SI


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> *Yes i feel like an idiot*


You should, and a tune is not going to give you any special powers. Cars don't drive themselves! Even in the dumbest straight line roll racing on public roads, things like shifting, gearing selection etc. is going to highlight the real weak point, which is 90% of the time *the loose nut behind the wheel*.

Tune that loose nut and you won't need to make any new threads about being owned by civics :banghead:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Waiting for the inevitable "Smashed my car - Part Out" thread.

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

for those people saying keep racing off the streets and take it to the track.. i hope u never drive past the posted speed limit cuz then ur just as bad, its not like they blocked off a highway to race 1000 hp cars lol


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> for those people saying keep racing off the streets and take it to the track.. i hope u never drive past the posted speed limit cuz then ur just as bad, its not like they blocked off a highway to race 1000 hp cars lol


With all due respect buddy, I don't agree with this. Driving above posted speed limits in a safe and mature manner is not the same as two knuckle heads going at it with total disrespect for others. Everyone, within the flow of traffic, goes above posted limits and even cops understand and don't mind it (obviously when it's reasonable).

Another thing is that racing like that proves nothing! There is really nothing telling where the start and finish are - somebody could easily be jumping the gun etc. When you get to actually race in sanctioned event, you get to understand that anything done outside of that type of setting is dangerous and pointless.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> With all due respect buddy, I don't agree with this. Driving above posted speed limits in a safe and mature manner is not the same as two knuckle heads going at it with total disrespect for others. Everyone, within the flow of traffic, goes above posted limits and even cops understand and don't mind it (obviously when it's reasonable).
> 
> Another thing is that racing like that proves nothing! There is really nothing telling where the start and finish are - somebody could easily be jumping the gun etc. When you get to actually race in sanctioned event, you get to understand that anything done outside of that type of setting is dangerous and pointless.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm putting in my nomination for cable kid part 2


I think its part 3 or 4 but who am I to keep count


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

There's so much stupid here it hurts my face:facepalm:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

how the hell does a 260hp 260 ft lbs TT lose to an SI. Even with a 300 lbs weight difference, the awd launch plus the extra hp you should have never been behind.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

it was a stock TT tune, the APR file was on lockout, just started the car after a month, maybe the heavy wear on my flex section had something to do with it. msybe the 27% leak on #2 cylinder, maybe the civic Si actually a good car which everyone here seems is scared to admit, but i certainly stick to my TT

All i know it was stock vs stock this time around


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jedge1.8t said:


> it was a stock TT tune, the APR file was on lockout, just started the car after a month, maybe the heavy wear on my flex section had something to do with it. msybe the 27% leak on #2 cylinder, maybe the civic Si actually a good car which everyone here seems is scared to admit, but i certainly stick to my TT
> 
> All i know it was stock vs stock this time around


So your running on 3 cylinders, broken parts, and your STILL racing..? Your def digging a hole here. PLEASE go buy yourself a civic.


I don't even like DRIVING my car when it's running like sh|t.. Racing/beating on it, when it's got problems is stupid.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

My wife and I never bought an Audi TT to race. We did want a well engineered (loose term) nice sports car that would be a BLAST to drive, and FUN! There are hundreds of Honda's where we live and I don't even want to be associated with the "street racing" crowd. You should buy a Honda and experiment with drag racing. Parts are cheap and the flaming won't hurt as bad.

:facepalm:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

my car runs completely fine for 12 years old, no dash lights no issues whatsoever. and i keep the car luxury more than anything.

hence why i dynamatted, sound proofed it and put a tons of money into a sound system, custom interior work, and less than 700 in performance parts (so far) so it can easily compete with v6 cars. I keep this car more than luxury than anything, for that ill take a s2k.

So if your mad i like to to do a little late night highway run with my friend well tough ****. 
go flab and tell everyone i lost to a 09 civic si, please over exagerate how pathetic i am for losing to a N/A vtech 4 banger. Idk why all these people on here who spent numerous thousands on there TT bolt ons think my tt is some sort of m3 and should of beaten him with ease. Like i said I prefer my tt to the SI anyday, the luxury and style is on a level competing even with brand new cars, but sometimes I wanna drive fast late at night with my friend. Go report me for such a crime


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jedge1.8t said:


> my car runs completely fine for 12 years old, no dash lights no issues whatsoever. and i keep the car luxury more than anything.
> 
> hence why i dynamatted, sound proofed it and put a tons of money into a sound system, custom interior work, and less than 700 in performance parts (so far) so it can easily compete with v6 cars. I keep this car more than luxury than anything, for that ill take a s2k.
> 
> ...


It's all fun and games to you hurt someone. For your inability to grasp that concept, you get one of these..


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

:laugh:opcorn:


DougLoBue said:


> I'm putting in my nomination for cable kid part 2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nobody is exaggerating anything! Many people who posted in here have experience with the performance of several platforms and know what they're capable of. A properly functioning and driven 225 TT should not be beaten by an 09 SI, period. 

You are talking about the TT as if it's some luxury slouch without realizing that the two cars you referenced in your previous post are on par with TT on track. The S2K, and M3 of the same era as the TT are classed together in SCCA racing. Personally, from a true performance standpoint (power/handling/traction) I'd take the TT over both, you don't even know what a 95" wheelbase AWD turbo car can do with simple boltons.

You can try all you want to rationalize the fact that the Civic is not on par with your car. You can also try to convince yourself that pointless street racing with your friends is cool and proves a point, the hard cold reality is that it's for loosers. :wave:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I can list over 30 links of magazines, videos, and whatever you want telling you that the TT IS A PERFORMANCE SLOUCH. say all you want, a golf FWD chassis, a FWD biased AWD, and GTI engine with a grown toddler turbo will never be a Sports car. It will just be a luxury coupe thats a alotta fun in the mountains, recognize that ****.

I just feel like all those worried about others, well godbless the occupants of the suv we passed on the highway past midnight at maybe 85mph, god was certainly with them that night. and the cars miles ahead and behind us, and the town next to us. You all need to grow a pube and realize your just scared to admit the same thing would happen if you ran into a new SI on the highway, that is driving a stock 225.


The only point stated in this whole post was that a 09 SI beat my TT225 from a roll. And i was running stock because my stage 1 was on lockout because the car was sitting for a month getting fully dynamatted. 

I still love my TT and take it over many better cars out there but you other owners here are embarressing ME, no wonder why they call it a hair dressers car.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

^Why r u even posting anymore on this topic?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

why do you care?

This is my thread, this was my experience, I even have videos and and reviews i can show to back myself up

everyone here can just say well TT has 225 hp and civic has only 200 blah blah

Show me some hard facts on how a 225 TT beats a SI in everyway then i will shuttup


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Trolllllllllllllll.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

lol i think this guy wants a si its pointless to argue. we was never lookin for help he just wants to troll. :banghead: 

the facts: Your broken ass car or you lost to a better driver in a slow car. cool thanks for sharing. :screwy:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

jedge1.8t said:


> why do you care?
> 
> This is my thread, this was my experience, I even have videos and and reviews i can show to back myself up
> 
> ...



Honestly jedge1.8t, most of the guys in this thread that you've been arguing with are the most experienced, knowledgeable and contributing members of this forum! Rather than arguing with them, Id suggest you take a moment and digest the credible info they're serving you rather than calling the car we all are passionate about a slouch or a hairdressers car or whatever the hell else you mentioned, its making you look like a troll! 

:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

You can argue forever with everyone but the facts will remain the same. You say that you can find 30 magazine reviews that backs up your claim that the 225 TT is a performance slouch and not a sport car, but they'll also tell you to buy a Volt as it's the best thing since sliced bread. I particularly don't care for magazine reviews, unless it's Grassroots Motorsport... but since you asked for anything that proves that the 225 TT is a much better than an 09 SI in terms of performance, I'll give you something trustworthy

http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/Lists/2011/stockc.html

The SCCA classing of cars in Solo Stock category is done in terms of their all around performance with no modification. The highest class is Super Stock - then A Stock - B Stock - C stock, and so on. The 225 TT is a D Stock car, based on its performance. The 09 SI is a G Stock car and inferior to the TT by several classes in SCCA's standard (based by on-track performance of racers across the country). I am sure you'll still find some way to discredit a true way of comparing true all around car performance coming from the most renown sport car racing sanctioning body in the country. 

FYI, the fact that the TT share its platform with the Golf, uses Haldex as an AWD system, and a stock turbo that spools quick which graces you with rod-bending low-end torque, is not a bad combination. Quick spool and gobs of TQ is actually a good thing, Haldex is a much smarter and advanced system than the conventional Quattro for example, it's just de-tuned from the factory most likely to increase long term reliability. I am done beating a dead horse and won't continue to entertain such a pointless argument after this, I have nothing against you personally and just think that some of your assumptions were totally off.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

ALL i posted in this thread was a SI is faster from a roll than a stock 225. done end of story


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> ALL i posted in this thread was a SI is faster from a roll than a stock 225. done end of story


Really, you're that hopeless? How about this following statement that came from your keyboard and includes the words "beats the SI in everyway" ?



jedge1.8t said:


> Show me some hard facts on how a 225 TT beats a SI in everyway then i will shuttup


 :screwy: :facepalm: :thumbdown:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I wish I was a mod so I could lock this terrible thread


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Dear jedge1.8t ,

I just want to ask you this : how would you like us to reply and prove that we really like this car and don't like the fact that "2009"Honda Civic SI passed "1998-2005" Beloved Audi TT 225 Quattro !:sly:

If it did pass ur TT then please check the car over all performance 'cos something awfully wrong with ur dear car 

From "stand-still" i have beaten 92 stock Mustangs.Stock 2004 VW R32 DSG(u know R32 were based on 3.2 Audi TT Quattro!) , 2007 Subaru impreza ...and Few more.

*All that racing was performed in a deserted Strip-Street with cops "troopers" to regulate this event.

We all concerned about your safety 'cos we care for ur well-being , i trust ur driving experience/reaction but i can't 100% predict other car Drivers on the main street eace: I believe there's plenty of regulated tracks in ur State 

Lasty : How could u allow this Honda to beat ur Audi :banghead: VAG'ers ATTACK !


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Really, you're that hopeless? How about this following statement that came from your keyboard and includes the words "beats the SI in everyway" ?
> 
> 
> 
> :screwy: :facepalm: :thumbdown:


Just give up. It's not worth your effort to argue lol


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

l88m22vette said:


> I wish I was a mod so I could lock this terrible thread


I wish I was a mod so I could ban this clown. Who goes on to a forum with a broken car, unflashed ECU and claims an SI walked all over them then expect the community to agree that his piss poor version of the TT is indicative of the entire TT population... If that were to happen to me I'd 1) NEVER talk about it 2) Find and fix EVERY boost leak I could find 3) TURN MY CHIP ON!!! (your down syndrome really shines through here) 4) BEG my SI friend to a rematch so I could sleep again at night.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You can argue forever with everyone but the facts will remain the same. You say that you can find 30 magazine reviews that backs up your claim that the 225 TT is a performance slouch and not a sport car, but they'll also tell you to buy a Volt as it's the best thing since sliced bread. I particularly don't care for magazine reviews, unless it's Grassroots Motorsport... but since you asked for anything that proves that the 225 TT is a much better than an 09 SI in terms of performance, I'll give you something trustworthy
> 
> http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/Lists/2011/stockc.html
> 
> ...





I love this list. I'm going to have to rub in my friend's face how his NSX is B Stock and my chipped 180Q would qualify as D Stock since it's supposed to have the same power as the 225. He's such a bad driver... :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I love this list. I'm going to have to rub in my friend's face how his NSX is B Stock and my chipped 180Q would qualify as D Stock since it's supposed to have the same power as the 225. He's such a bad driver... :laugh:


Right gearing, right low-end torque powerband and awd will decimate. As I proved this past weekend running down a brand new C4s, stock and modified E92 M3's, E60 M5's with 500hp, put a hard beating on an Elise. The TT platform at the track is very potent as some of us have proven. My setup puts down 299.8awtq on the stock turbo  The closest car in my group turned out to be a new V6 turbo 9-3 Sport Combi on r-compounds. As Max and others stated. Get your helmet, take it to the local road/auto-x and put your seat time in. Internet racing is pointless.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Internet racing is pointless.


He isn't even good at that let alone actually piloting the car...


----------



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Marcus_Aurelius said:


> With all due respect buddy, I don't agree with this. Driving above posted speed limits in a safe and mature manner is not the same as two knuckle heads going at it with total disrespect for others. Everyone, within the flow of traffic, goes above posted limits and even cops understand and don't mind it (obviously when it's reasonable).
> 
> Another thing is that racing like that proves nothing! There is really nothing telling where the start and finish are - somebody could easily be jumping the gun etc. When you get to actually race in sanctioned event, you get to understand that anything done outside of that type of setting is dangerous and pointless.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> My setup puts down 299.8 awtq on the stock turbo



Ballz!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------

